
Nginx v1.13.1 Released - nikolay
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.13.1
======
nikolay

        *) Feature: now a hostname can be used as the "set_real_ip_from"
           directive parameter.
    
        *) Feature: vim syntax highlighting scripts improvements.
    
        *) Feature: the "worker_cpu_affinity" directive now works on DragonFly
           BSD.
           Thanks to Sepherosa Ziehau.
    
        *) Bugfix: SSL renegotiation on backend connections did not work when
           using OpenSSL before 1.1.0.
    
        *) Workaround: nginx could not be built with Oracle Developer Studio
           12.5.
    
        *) Workaround: now cache manager ignores long locked cache entries when
           cleaning cache based on the "max_size" parameter.
    
        *) Bugfix: client SSL connections were immediately closed if deferred
           accept and the "proxy_protocol" parameter of the "listen" directive
           were used.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the "proxy_cache_background_update" directive.
    
        *) Workaround: now the "tcp_nodelay" directive sets the TCP_NODELAY
           option before an SSL handshake.

